# res



## Gherghetennore

Hola! Que significa la palabra "res"?
Ex: non potran res davant  d'un poble unit alegre i combatiu.

Gracias.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Nada.
Digo, significa _nada._


----------



## andriubcn

Però no sempre.


*1 * _ pron_ _1 _ _[ en frases condicionals i interrogatives_  ]Alguna cosa. _Si saps res de nou, escriu-m'ho. Tens res per a mi? _
_2 _ * abans que (o de) res* Abans que cap altra cosa, abans de tot.  

 *2 * _ pron_ _1 _ _[ en frases negatives_  ]Cap cosa. _No m'ha dit res. Sense mai fer res del que els manen. És una noia molt coratjosa: no l'espanta res. _


----------



## XiaoRoel

En mi viejo diccionario de catalán (1830) trae una larga serie de expresiones con res que me gustaría saber si aún se emplean en el uso actual en tierras catalanohablantes (incluído el dialecto valenciano). Como no tiene derechos de autor paso a reproducir los datos del diccionario (conservo la grafía original):
*Res*. _s.m._ usat per a significar alguna cosa, com quand se pregunta _porta res_?, _diu res_? esp. _algo_, lat, _aliquid, quid_.
*res*, usat per a significar la carencia d' alguna cosa. esp. _nada_, lat. _nihil_.
*res*, poc, ó mòlt poc, com se diu que _es res_ uns leve indisposició. esp, _nada_, lat. _parum_, _nihil_.
*res*, _ant_. multitut, quantitat, abundancia. esp, _muchedumbre_, cantidad, lat. _multum_.
*dèxar á algú sense res* _f._(raseologia) llevarli l' empleo u acomodo que tenia. esp, _dexar á uno á buenas noches_, lat. _omnem alicui in ludo pecuniam auferre_.
*no dèxar pérdrer res* _f._ arreplegarho, aprofiarho tot. esp. _no desechar ripio_, lat. _omnia sibi procurare_,
*no déxarhi res* _f._ usada para expressar él gran estrago qu' ha causat alguna cosa, com una pedregada en las vinyas. esp, _asolarlo, talarlo, desrtruirlo todo_, lat. _atterere, absumere_.
*no dir res* _f._ no badar bòca. esp. _no decir palabra_, lat. _premere uerba_.
*no dir*, ó *no dirhi res en bè ni en mal* f. esp. _no decir ni bueno ni malo_, lat. _nec asserere nec negare._
*no faltarhi res* _f._ no faltar la mes mínima part á, ó d' alguna cosa. esp. _no faltar un cabello_, lat. _integram, incolumem, absoluta rem esse_.
*no vol dir res* _f. _frase ab que s'exprèssa  que no es d' algun' importancia alguna cosa, ó que no obsta ó destorba algun intent. esp. _no quiere decir nada_, lat. _nihil obstat, nihil refert_.
*parlar, enrahònar molt y no dir res* _f._ esp. _hablar mucho y no decir nada_, lat. _uerba inutilia & citrà propositum effundere_; _multiloquio nihil dicere_.
*ser res / parar en res* _f. _no logrars' alguna pretensió, ó utilitat que s' creya conseguirse segòns èls medis que s' habian posat. esp. _tornarse ó volverse el sueño del perro_, lat. _euanescere_.
*ser un no res* _f. _esp. _ser una nadería_, lat. _nullius momenti rem esse_.
*per una cosa de no res / per un no res* _f._ _expr_. per mòlt leve casa ó motiu. esp. _por quítame allá esas pajas_, lat. _leuissima ex causa_.
*una cosa de no res* _expre. fam_. una cosa de poquissima substancia ó entidat. esp. _una nadería_, lat. _nil omnino_.
*un no res* _expr. fam_. esp. nadería, un no nada, lat. nihilum.
*un no res tòt nou* _expr. fam_. esp. _nada entre dos platos_, lat. _merum nihil_.
*un tres y no res* _expr. fam. V._ un no res, un no res tòt nou.
*ab* ó *en un no rès* _m. _adv. que significa la facilitat ó promptitud ab que s' fa alguna cosa. esp. _en dos paletas, en un santiamen_, lat. _illico_.
*no rès / no pas res* m. adv. ab que s' nega  èl ser ó l' existencia d' alguna cosa. esp. _nada_, lat. _nihil_.
*no rès* _expr_. poc, ó mol pot. esp. _nonada, nonadilla_, lat. _pene nihil_.
*no res menys* _m. adv. ant_. esp. _nada menos_, lat. _nihilominus_.
*res de axó* _m_. adv. ab que s' nega, ó exclou alguna cosa. esp. _nada de eso_, lat. _nihil huiusmodi_.
*com qui no diu res* _loc_. esp. _como quien no dice nada_, lat. _quasi si nihil diceret_.
*no es res / no es pas res* _loc. irón_. per ponderar por antífrasis alguna cosa que apar estranya, ó que no 's judicaba tan gran com realment es. esp. _no es nada, ahí es nada, ahí que no es nada, ahí es un grano de anís_, lat. _quasi nihil esset_.
*no se me n' dona res*. _loc_. esp. _nada se me da_, lat. _nil ad me_.
*no ser res* loc. ab que s' preten minorar èl dany, ó l' disgut que s' tèm d' èll. esp. _no ser nada_, lat. _nihil rei esse_.
*no val res* _loc_. esp. _no vale cosa, no vale, nada vale_, lat. _nihil ualet_.
*res entre dòs plats* _loc_. esp. _nada entre dos platos_, lat_. nihil rei_.
*res li fa res* _loc_. fam. ab que s' explica que á algú res li fa impressió, ni l' immuta. esp. _todo lo convierte en substancia_, lat. _nil mouet stomachum_.
*ningú fa res de franc* ó *sense pagar* _ref_. esp. _no se dan palos de balde_, lat. _nec gratis vapulabis_.
*qui no tè res que fer al gat pentina* _ref_. esp. _el que no tiene que hacer con el culo, caza moscas_, lat. _aelurum pectit uacuo cui tempus abundat_.
*val mes poc que no res* _ref_. esp. _más vale algo que nada_, lat. _aliquid potius quam nihil_.


----------



## Namarne

XiaoRoel said:


> *res*, _ant_. multitut, quantitat, abundancia. esp, _muchedumbre_, cantidad, lat. _multum_.
> *un no res tòt nou* _expr. fam_. esp. _nada entre dos platos_, lat. _merum nihil_.
> 
> 
> 
> *no res menys* _m. adv. ant_. esp. _nada menos_, lat. _nihilominus_.
> Recorda _nogensmenys_, amb un altre significat, crec.
> 
> 
> 
> *res entre dòs plats* _loc_. esp. _nada entre dos platos_, lat_. nihil rei_.
> *qui no tè res que fer al gat pentina* _ref_. esp. _el que no tiene que hacer con el culo, caza moscas_, lat. _aelurum pectit uacuo cui tempus abundat_.
Click to expand...

Jo aquestes no les coneixia. La resta diria que es fan servir igual avui dia. 
(Bé, l'última en realitat s'entén perfectament, depèn de si hom ha sentit aquesta dita o no).


----------



## Lurrezko

XiaoRoel said:


> *res*, _ant_. multitut, quantitat, abundancia. esp, _muchedumbre_, cantidad, lat. _multum_.
> *no dir*, ó *no dirhi res en bè ni en mal* f. esp. _no decir ni bueno ni malo_, lat. _nec asserere nec negare._
> *un no res tòt nou* _expr. fam_. esp. _nada entre dos platos_, lat. _merum nihil_.
> *no se me n' dona res*. _loc_. esp. _nada se me da_, lat. _nil ad me_.
> *res entre dòs plats* _loc_. esp. _nada entre dos platos_, lat_. nihil rei_.
> *res li fa res* _loc_. fam. ab que s' explica que á algú res li fa impressió, ni l' immuta. esp. _todo lo convierte en substancia_, lat. _nil mouet stomachum_.



Adjunto las (pocas) que a mi juicio ya no se usan en mi dialecto, o quizá sea que no las conozco. *Qui no té res el gat pentina*, como bien dice Namarme, es un dicho que quizá está desapareciendo. Mis mayores lo usaban con frecuencia.


----------



## Isabel-fr

Isabel-fr said:


> *Qui no té res el gat pentina*, como bien dice Namarme, es un dicho que quizá está desapareciendo. Mis mayores lo usaban con frecuencia.


 
Hola:

A casa meva diem molt qui no té feina el gat pentina.

Salut
Isa


----------



## XiaoRoel

Moltes gràcies a tots.


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Adjunto las (pocas) que a mi juicio ya no se usan en mi dialecto, o quizá sea que no las conozco. *Qui no té res el gat pentina*, como bien dice Namarme, es un dicho que quizá está desapareciendo. Mis mayores lo usaban con frecuencia.



Salut, Lurrezko oinak!

Si no t'ho has d'agafar malament, em permetria de completar-te aquest refrany, que en realitat és *Qui no té res a fer, el gat pentina.*

Observem que no és el mateix "no tenir res" (estar més pelat que una rata) i "no tenir res a fer" (estar-se fotent de fàstic).

Per cert, puc preguntar-te quin és el teu dialecte?

Salut,


----------



## Lurrezko

El Caballero Audaz said:


> Salut, Lurrezko oinak!
> 
> Si no t'ho has d'agafar malament, em permetria de completar-te aquest refrany, que en realitat és *Qui no té res a fer, el gat pentina.*
> 
> Observem que no és el mateix "no tenir res" (estar més pelat que una rata) i "no tenir res a fer" (estar-se fotent de fàstic).
> 
> Per cert, puc preguntar-te quin és el teu dialecte?
> 
> Salut,



Esclar que no m'ho agafo malament  De fet, tens tota la raó. No vaig copiar la dita que per a mi és habitual (un lapsus): *Qui no fa res el gat pentina*

El meu dialecte és el barceloní, tot i que els meus grans provenen de l'Alt Camp.


----------

